# hey everyone - i'm new



## 14516 (Sep 16, 2005)

hi guys.i've been reading through a bunch of a posts - feels like i've been looking for you guys for a long time now.i'm 24 and i was diagnosed with IBS over a year ago. i tend to flip between C and D, but mostly D.lately i've been on the worse stint of it i've ever experienced. i'm starting to wonder if there is any point in trying to live a normal life anymore. it's effecting my job, my interaction with people, my relationship with my partner...i feel really lost.i found this site Dr. Natura and i'm tempted to give it a shot. at this point - anything would be better then what is going on with my body. i've asked my family and a few select friends to check it out, and so far no one seems to take me that seriously.i just feel so alone...


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey buster. welcome to the boards







sorry you are feeling so low about things at the moment. are you on any medication for this? i suffer from D and take immodium for it which helps a great deal. i get it on prescription from the doctor.out of the people you have told is there anyone you can talk about it to? talking helps a great deal, i remember when my ibs started i didnt tell anyone because i was too embarrassed and ashamed, but when i told a few close friends they were very supportive. take care and hope you find something to help you soon







xXx


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey buster. Welcome to the boards. NOPE you are definately not alone! I'm 27 (ugh, just had my birthday and that sounds SO much older than 26!) and have had IBS for as long as I can remember. I too alternate but suffer mostly from D. Stress is my main contributer and I'm pretty sure I have an amine intolerance. Just a note on the colon cleansing, it can be very harsh on the bowels, especially for those of us who already have problems and in my honest opinion if it were that easy then all of us who have had colonoscopies would be cured once we'd had all the prep, which certainly isn't the case.Are you taking any supplements or anything? I've found slippery elm powder and acidopholous to be the most helpful with my D problem without sending me C as a side effect.It is hard to talk to friends and family about it. I talk to my mum all the time now and I asked her just today if I bore her with my IBS stuff. She was honest and said "well sometimes, but what else is a mum here for if not to listen" and I just thought, how true. Hang in there, have a look around the boards and I'm sure you'll find something that's helpful. IBS is taxing on relationships, friendships and jobs.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: There isn't any pain like stomach-related pain. Our medical issues are bathroom based and somewhat of a stigma to talk about. We are the silent sufferers.







Our medical problem turns us into loners at times.







But don't worry, sometimes you will get a remission! I don't know what causes it, but I read that most IBS sufferers have periodic remissions.


----------

